# Diameter of seat tube of '09 Roubaix 6r frame?



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone know what the diameter is. I want to install a chain catcher. thank you. Ron


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FreeRojo said:


> Anyone know what the diameter is. I want to install a chain catcher. thank you. Ron


I'm not sure which model that is, but the link below should provide your answer.
http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf

... or not. I just reread your post. The attached just lists the ST collar ID. Can't you just measure the ST diameter?


----------

